# Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte



## blackbird1993 (16. Juni 2012)

Hi

Habe eine frage bezüglich Spezial Karten für Dänemark (Skjern Au, Hover au)

Braucht man diese spezial Erlaubniskarte auch, wenn man unter 18 ist? (Mein kleiner Bruder will mitangeln). 

MfG


----------



## Tim1983 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Hey,
am besten schreibst Du mal den Member Costas an, bei Costas bekommst Du die Erlaubniskarten usw., der weiss zu 100% wie das läuft.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Costas (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Hallo

Angelscheine für die Skjern Au und der Hover Au bekommt man unter anderem hier. Ich weiss nicht wo Husby liegt, aber dieses Geschäft ist 5 Minuten von der Skjern Au entfernt.

Um an den Auen zu angeln muss man bis zu 3 Karten haben. Jede Au und jede Vereinsstrecke hat ihre spezielle Regeln. Ja, sie haben es leider sehr kompliziert für uns gemacht. Alle Regeln für alle Strecken und Altergrenze aufzuzählen würde sehr lange dauern. Sag mir wie alt die 2 Personen sind, dann sage ich Dir die Preise.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## blackbird1993 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Einmal ich, 18, und mein kleiner Bruder, 12!


----------



## Costas (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*



muschtang schrieb:


> Einmal ich, 18, und mein kleiner Bruder, 12!



Also. 

*Skjern Au - Strecke Borris oder Skjernådalens*

18 Jahre: Staatlicher Angelschein (Preise sind hier: www.fisketegn.dk) + Laksekontingent 2012 für 100,- (gilt die ganze Saison) + Vereinskarte 150,- / Tag, 400,- bis 500,- die Woche.

12 Jahre: Muss nur eine Vereinskarte haben. Diese kostet bei Skjernådalens 40,-/Tag und 150,- die Woche. Bei Borris kostet sie nur 10,- pro Saison.

Welche Strecke es sein sollte? Ich emfpehle bei Kartenkauf im Angelgeschäft zu fragen, bei welcher Strecke gerade besser gefangen wird. Die Verhältnisse ändern sich laufend.

*Hover Au:*

18 Jahre: staatlicher Angelschein + Vereinskarte für 75,-/Tag oder 125,- für 2 Tage.

12 Jahre: nur Vereinkarte für 75,-/Tag oder 125,- für 2 Tage.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## blackbird1993 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Vielen Dank !

Ist ja ein ziemlich teurer Spaß....


----------



## Pinn (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*



muschtang schrieb:


> Vielen Dank !
> 
> Ist ja ein ziemlich teurer Spaß....



Sind keine €, sondern dänische Kronen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## blackbird1993 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Ich weiß, aber 400 Kronen sind schon ziemlich viel!....Knapp 70€ für ne Woche Angeln???

MfG


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*



muschtang schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber 400 Kronen sind schon ziemlich viel!....Knapp 70€ für ne Woche Angeln???
> 
> MfG


 


Ich komme auf etwa 55€. Aber zu Hause Rotaugen stippen
ist natürlich etwas preiswerter. Spritkosten fallen dann auch
nicht an. :m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*



muschtang schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber 400 Kronen sind schon ziemlich viel!....Knapp 70€ für ne Woche Angeln???
> 
> MfG


Dafür fischt Du dann aber in dem besten Lachsfluss Dänemarks...für umgerechnet 70 Euro/Woche darfst Du in Norwegen oder Schweden an einem Lachsfluss der Güte der Skjern Au vielleicht mal schauen aber nicht fischen 
Da kostet die Tageslizenzen an guten Lachsflüssen in Norwegen meist mehr... 
Und den von Costas erwähnten "Fisketegn" (=staatlicher Angelschein) brauchst Du in DK sowieso, um dort überhaupt angeln zu dürfen, den musst Du fairerweise sogar noch aus Deiner Rechnung für die Skjern-Au-Lizenz rausnehmen.
Gruß 
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## blackbird1993 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Den Staatlichen Fischereischein besitze ich ja bereits, trotzdem sind 500 kronen umgerechnet grob 67 €....laut onlinerechner! 

Wie sind denn die Erfolgschancen im Monat Juli in der Skjern au?

Lohnt sich die Ausgabe?

Habe die Möglichkeit, mit Fliege oder mit Blinker/Spinner/Pose usw zu angeln....

Mit ein paar Bach bzw Regenbogenforellen wäre ich ja schon zufrieden


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*



muschtang schrieb:


> Den Staatlichen Fischereischein besitze ich ja bereits, *trotzdem sind 500 kronen umgerechnet grob 67 €....laut onlinerechner! *
> 
> Wie sind denn die Erfolgschancen im Monat Juli in der Skjern au?
> 
> ...


 

Richtig,

aber du sprachst von 400DKK und 70€. Unter Pst 8 nachzu-
lesen, daher mein Einwand.:m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*



muschtang schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Erfolgschancen im Monat Juli in der Skjern au?


Der Juli ist nicht der beste Monat an der Skjern Au, trotzdem werden Lachse dann gefangen. Im Juli 2011 z.B. waren es laut Statistik 106.
Die Stärke des Aufstiegs hängt im Juli auch massgeblich davon ab, wieviel Niederschlag es gibt. Je öfter es regnet und damit den Wasserstand erhöht, umso mehr Lachse steigen auf.


muschtang schrieb:


> Lohnt sich die Ausgabe?


 
Was heisst "lohnen"? Willst Du den Gegenwert für das Geld in Fischen fangen? Dann bist Du an der Skjern Au definitiv falsch! Denn erstens darfst Du pro Mann und Jahr sowieso nur max. 1 Lachs entnehmen und ausserdem ist die zur Entnahme freigegebene Quote zumindest für die Lachse über 75 cm schon ausgefischt, d.h. JEDER Lachs über 75 cm MUSS zurückgesetzt werden. Nur bei den Lachsen zwischen 60 (Mindestmass) und 75 cm ist noch einiges "offen". Der Aufstieg dieser kleineren "Sommerlachse" beginnt (je nach Wasserstand) dann im Juli, um dann im August/September normal seinen Höhepunkt zu erreichen.
Wenn Du allerdings unter "sich lohnen" verstehst, vielleicht das Erlebnis zu haben einen grossen Lachs zumindest mal zu drillen/zu sehen und seine unbändige Power zu fühlen...dann bist Du an der Skjern Au richtig!
Als Tip: Lies Dir auch mal die Threads zur Skjern Au für 2012 http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232540 und 2011 http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206558&highlight=Skjern+2011 aufmerksam durch, da wirst Du 'ne Menge Infos finden.



muschtang schrieb:


> Habe die Möglichkeit, mit Fliege oder mit Blinker/Spinner/Pose usw zu angeln....


Alle die Methoden sind in der Skjern Au erlaubt, bei der Posenfischerei allerdings mit einigen kleinen Köderbeschränkungen (z.B. keine Garnelen/Krabben als Köder) , lass Dich dazu am besten von Costas beraten.
Fliegenfischen auf Lachs an der Skjern Au erfordert im allgemeinen eine 2-Hand-Rute in der Länge 12-14 Fuss und in der AFTMA-Klasse 8-9 oder 9-10. Wenn Du so eine hast bist Du zum Fliegenfischen an der Skjern goldrichtig!
Spinnfischen auf Lachs erfordert dort im Allgemeinen eine Spinnrute von 8-10 Fuss Länge mit einem WG von max 60 g. Dazu eine Stationärrolle in ca. 4000er Grösse mit guter Bremse und darauf eine gute Geflochtene mit 8-10 Kg. Tragkraft. 


muschtang schrieb:


> Mit ein paar Bach bzw Regenbogenforellen wäre ich ja schon zufrieden


Bachforellen kannst Du in der Skjern Au fangen, am besten sogar noch eher in Ihren kleinen Nebenflüssen Omme Au, Vorgod Au und Gundesböl Au. Je nachdem welche Skjern Au-Lizenz Du wählst (verschiedene Strecken), sind diese Nebengewässer in der Lizenz enthalten. Regenbogner gibt es im Skjern-Au-System (zum Glück) kaum noch, da wärst Du an der Hover Au wesentlich besser aufgehoben.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Der Juli ist nicht der beste Monat an der Skjern Au, trotzdem werden Lachse dann gefangen. Im Juli 2011 z.B. waren es laut Statistik 106.
> Die Stärke des Aufstiegs hängt im Juli auch massgeblich davon ab, wieviel Niederschlag es gibt. Je öfter es regnet und damit den Wasserstand erhöht, umso mehr Lachse steigen auf.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Moin Axel,#h

die Abhandlung ist perfekt,da dürften keine Fragen mehr
offen bleiben.#6
Was macht Norge, warst Du schon dort?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Nee, noch war ich nicht in Norge aber es kommt langsam in Sichtweite |laola:. 
Morgen in 3 Wochen um diese Zeit (9 Uhr) werde ich auf der "Color Magic" wahrscheinlich gerade mein letztes Frühstücksbrötchen mit Kaffee runterspülen bevor wir in Oslo anlegen:vik:.
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Nee, noch war ich nicht in Norge aber es kommt langsam in Sichtweite |laola:.
> Morgen in 3 Wochen um diese Zeit (9 Uhr) werde ich auf der "Color Magic" wahrscheinlich gerade mein letztes Frühstücksbrötchen mit Kaffee runterspülen bevor wir in Oslo anlegen:vik:.
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


 

Vergiss nicht, frühzeitig das Abendbuffet zu bestellen.:m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Das kriege ich hin #6, fahre ja nicht zum ersten Mal hin (Ist jetzt mein 6. Norge-Trip)
Meine 3 Mitfahrer (alles Norge-Newbies) und ich freuen uns auch schon aufs Abendbüffet :q. 
So ein Norge-Urlaub fängt für mich so richtig an wenn die Fähre in Kiel ablegt- dann beginnt das Erlebnis #6 !
Die knapp 700 Km in Norge am nächsten Tag werde wohl hauptsächlich ich das Auto fahren, die Jungs werden sowieso dauernd mit Ihren Nasen an der Scheibe kleben und die Landschaft bewundern |bigeyes , wenn von denen dann einer fahren sollte, bremsen wir zu oft .
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## anschmu (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, frühzeitig das Abendbuffet zu bestellen.:m



Esst mal ala carte , dann braucht ihr euch nicht beim Kavierschlingen von den ausgehungerten Rentnern am Buffet in die Hände stechen zulassen !:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*



anschmu schrieb:


> Esst mal ala carte , dann braucht ihr euch nicht beim Kavierschlingen von den ausgehungerten Rentnern am Buffet in die Hände stechen zulassen !:q


 

Das habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Meistens waren dass so Typen in Tarnanzügen mit einem "Zahnstocher" an der Seite.
Jedenfalls sprachen sie einen schlecht verständlichen deutschen Akzent.

Vllt. sollten wir das OT jetzt mal beenden.


----------



## blackbird1993 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Vielen Dank für die Ausführliche Antwort!

Unter "sich lohnen" verstehe ich natürlich nicht, den Wert der Angelkarte in Form von Filets zurückzubekommen 

Will nur nicht 70€ blechen, um dann nicht mal einen Fisch an der Rute drillen zu können....


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*



muschtang schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Ausführliche Antwort!
> 
> Unter "sich lohnen" verstehe ich natürlich nicht, den Wert der Angelkarte in Form von Filets zurückzubekommen
> 
> Will nur* nicht 70€ blechen*, um dann nicht mal einen Fisch an der Rute drillen zu können....


 


Das kann dir in 2 Tagen an einem dän. FoPu aber auch passieren.:m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Gut,einen Lachs garantieren kann man niemals. #d
Nichts zu fangen passiert beim Lachs- und Meeerforellenfischen leider viel zu oft, öfter als der Fang.
Aber ob dann während Deines Urlaubs die Chancen gerade besser oder schlechter stehen, erfährst Du dann bei Costas im Laden. Auf der Homepage www.skjernaasam.dk kannst Du bei den Fangreporten auch immer recht aktuell online checken wieviele Lachse gerade verhaftet werden http://skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report_list&species=salmon&year=current

Dann kannst Du immer abschätzen ob Du das "Risiko" eingehst, das Geld für die Skjern-Au-Lizenz auszugeben |wavey:
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## blackbird1993 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Ok, vielen Dank für die Infos...!


----------



## towu (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Hallo an Alle ,


wir stecken in den Vorbereitungen für unseren Angelurlaub, der uns nächstes Jahr nach Dänemark führt.
Wir werden in Bjerregard wohnen und dort hoffentlich, den einen oder anderen erfolgreichen Tag an Nordsee oder Fjord erleben !
Allerdings ist es auch unser Ziel, einmal die SKjern Au zu befischen.
Da wir was dieses Gewässer betrifft komplett ahnungslos sind, würde ich mich über ein paar Ratschläge freuen:m.


Wir verbringen unseren Urlaub vom 27.04. - 04.05.2013.
Ist es da eher im Unterlauf sinnvoll und wenn ja, wo bekomme ich dafür die Karte ? Ist das die Strecke von Borris ? 


Vielen Dank schon mal !!!

Gruß towu


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Wenn man dieses Jahr als Vergleich nimmt, ist Euer Zeitraum für 2013 eine echt "heisse" Zeit .
Die Unterlauf wie Du ihn nennst, ist unter der "Fuchtel" von 3 verschiedenen Vereinen, unter den nun folgenden Links kannst Du Dir die jeweiligen Strecken anschauen und Dich informieren was die Lizenzen kosten
Borris Fiskeriforening: http://www.dagkort.dk/?p=assoc&assoc=31
Lystfiskerforening af 1926: http://www.dagkort.dk/?p=assoc&assoc=18
Skjernådalens Lystfiskerforening : http://www.dagkort.dk/?p=assoc&assoc=18

Die Karten kann man sich entweder online über dagkort.dk besorgen oder (was ich für besser halte) in 6880 Tarm bei dem Boardie "Costas" in seinem Laden in der Storegade 12 http://map.krak.dk/m/9Blx2 (www.fisknu.dk) besorgen.
Dort bekommt man auch auch aktuelle Infos und hervorragende Ködertips obendrein!#h
Was passendes Tackle (Spinn- und Fliegenfischen) angeht, so wirst Du in diesem Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232540 genug an Empfehlungen finden wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst, ihn mal durchzulesen:g


----------



## towu (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

Guten Morgen MEFO-Schreck !

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort , perfekt !
Klar werde ich mir die Mühe machen |supergri. Mein Problem zur Zeit ist, dass es unmengen an Infomaterial im Netz zum Fischen in den Auen bzw. allen Gewässern Dänemarks gibt und ich gar nicht genau weiß, was ich davon jetzt aufsaugen soll oder belanglos ist #c
Ich werde nen Mittelweg finden :m


Gruß 

P.S.: Adresse von Costas Angelgeschäft war schon im Notizbuch #6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*



towu83 schrieb:


> P.S.: Adresse von Costas Angelgeschäft war schon im Notizbuch #6


Dann hast Du das wichtigste schon "an der Hand"! #h
Hier www.skjernaasam.dk findest Du ansonsten noch die (nur dänische) Homepage des Zusammenschlusses der Skjern-Au-Vereine. Dort kannst Du auch im nächsten Jahr aktuell abchecken was gerade gefangen wird unter den Statistiken und Fangberichten.
Einen evtl. gefangenen Lachs (ich drück Euch die Daumen #h) kannst Du dann dort auch online melden, es besteht eine Meldepflicht (egal ob entnommen oder released) ! 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## towu (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au Erlaubniskarte*

vielen dank , ist gespeichert .... ! 


Brauche bald eine Sekretärin, für meine Lesezeichenliste 


schönen mittwoch noch !

gruß


----------

